# Pants on the Ground



## Penl8the (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi All,

This pen is for you Larry Platt. (a.k.a. Pants on the Ground)

Hehehe, I just had to make this pen when I saw "General Larry Platt" on American Idol.
_Pants on the ground
Pants on the ground
Lookin' like a fool with your pants on the ground
_​For those of you who have not heard of Pants on the Ground, you can view Larry's performance on this Youtube clip --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SY8uzqNi4sA

For the lyrics, see attachment

Picture 1 - what else? Pants on the ground

Picture 2 - the blanks, blue denim CA glued to tube, PR tinted with a couple drops of blue transparent dye

Pictures 3-5 - da pen 

Thanks for looking.

Comments (questions) are welcome as always.


----------



## Mark (Feb 6, 2010)

Great looking pen. Little tired of the song, but that's just me. Cool pen...


----------



## jbostian (Feb 6, 2010)

Very cool pen.

Jamie


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 6, 2010)

I've seen a fair number of denim  pens, but this is the first with the PR tinted.  I like it as it gives a bit of punch to the color of the end result.


----------



## jasontg99 (Feb 7, 2010)

I am just curious, denim is pretty thick....I do not see any overlap.  How did you accomplish that?


----------



## Ligget (Feb 10, 2010)

Fantastic work on the casting and finished pen!


----------



## johncrane (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes l agree with Mark!


----------



## glen r (Oct 5, 2013)

Brandon has done a great job of hiding the seam.  If you look very, very closely it looks like the seam is in the area of the pen's clip.  Most people would never know where to even look for the seam.  I may be wrong but that is where a line seems to start at the bottom and go up in a jagged way.  Brandon correct me if I'm wrong.

The other pictures show just how innovative Brandon is with denim, including the additional tinting.


----------



## bobjackson (Oct 5, 2013)

Great looking pen, and I love the song and the General


----------



## Fishinbo (Oct 7, 2013)

Fantastic looking pen! Like the denim blank, look really cool and unique on a pen. Great job!


----------



## Bean_Counter (Oct 7, 2013)

Looks great with my hat turned sideways


----------



## Waluy (Oct 7, 2013)

That is a really good looking pen. 

On a side note three year old thread resurrection may be close to a new record.:biggrin:


----------



## jsolie (Oct 7, 2013)

Holy Old Post, Batman!  Cool pen! my wife and I were discussing fabric wrapped tubes the other day--inspired by the other recent thread here.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Oct 7, 2013)

Nice pen and that is a great shot of the pants missing a hunk of the leg.


----------

